# 휴무체크하다



## slowlikemolasses

휴무와 체크하다는 무슨 뜻예요? 영어로 응답해 주세요. 감사.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

slowlikemolasses said:


> 휴무와 체크하다는 무슨 뜻예요? 영어로 응답해 주세요. 감사.



In which context did you find it?

Context:


> *Context and Background*
> 
> All threads need context and background.
> English words and phrases can have many different meanings.   Understanding them depends on where, when and how they are used. When   you post a question, please include as much background information and   context as you can.
> A question with no context may get an answer. If the question is straightforward, it may not be a wrong answer.
> But the more context you provide, the better the answers will be
> 
> *Background*
> Where did you see or hear the word or phrase? In a book? … a newspaper? … a broadcast? … a conversation?
> What was the subject?
> When was it written? Recently? A long time ago?
> If you are quoting text, remember WordReference Rule #4 and make sure you acknowledge the source.
> 
> _Please also tell us if you are asking about something you wrote yourself. It prevents confusion._
> 
> *Context*
> Some context is essential.
> It is difficult to say how much context is required because it depends   on the question. But no one has ever posted a question with _too much_
> The text coming immediately before and immediately after the word or   phrase under discussion - the sentence containing the word or phrase -   may be enough.
> Ideally, please quote two sentences before, and one sentence after (the maximum quoted text allowed by Rule #4).
> 
> *Here are two contrasting examples:*
> 
> *No background, no context*
> “…because the reader would miss the chickens.”
> What does ‘miss the chickens’ mean? Is it about melancholy at their absence?
> 
> *Good background and context*
> “…because the reader would miss the chickens.”
> What does ‘miss the chickens’ mean? I read this in a book review of "Two Caravans",   a novel by Marina Lewycka about “…the innocence and oddities of   immigrants and immigrant life in Britain,” published in The Economist on   19 April 2007. _(That’s background)_
> FULL QUOTE: "But to abandon _Two Caravans _for being too full of second-novel flaws would be a mistake. Not least because the reader would *miss the chickens*.   About halfway through the book the hapless caravanistas are enticed   into working in a factory chicken farm where the span of life, from   “hatchin' to catchin'”, lasts just five weeks. And what horrible weeks   they are—and not just for the chickens." _(That’s context)._


----------



## slowlikemolasses

이단어는 찾았을때 사용해요?


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

휴무: Literally, "resting (休) from work (務)". Another word 휴가 is used much more frequently for the general meaning of vacation, but 휴무 is still found in the set phrase 금일 휴무입니다 "Closed today".

체크하다: A loanword from English _check_. Conveys the same meaning with 확인하다.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

미안. 이단어는 달력 찾았을때 사용해요? 이단어는 무슨 때 사용해요?


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

If the two words occur together, i.e. 휴무(를) 체크하다, the meaning would be "to check the days of vacation" or "to check the closing days". However, 휴무일 'days of vacation, closing days' would be more appropriate than 휴무 in this context.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

근데 어떻게 체크해요? 전화로? 달력으로? 왭사이트로? 그게 무슨 차이가 있어요?


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

'체크하다' has two meanings: (1) to confirm, to make sure, (2) to put a tick (or any other kind of mark).

So, in the case of (1), one is checking the days of vacation (or closing days) somehow. The exact manner is unspecified.
In the case of (2), one is making ticks (indicating the days of vacation/closing days) on a calendar.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

(2): ㅣㅣㅣㅣ자형으로 자주 체크해요? 正자형으로 자주 체크해요?


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

I don't think 체크하다 can mean 'to count'. I meant V or O on each closing (or vacation) day.

Sorry if my lack of English proficiency caused confusion.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

No, it was a good explanation. Thanks.


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

slowlikemolasses said:


> (2): ㅣㅣㅣㅣ자형으로 자주 체크해요? 正자형으로 자주 체크해요?



주로 would be more appropriate than 자주 in this context (ㅣㅣㅣㅣ자형으로 주로 체크해요, 正자형으로 주로 체크해요?).

보통 can be also used, but like this: 보통 ㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣ자형으로 체크해요, 아니면 正자형으로 체크해요?


----------

